# Puffer/Cichlid Mix?



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

I understand the subject line is an oxymoron due to most puffers doing best in a solo tank. I have done enough reading to come across some cases of Mbu puffers doing well with cichlids. I am unable to accommodate a 1,000 gallon tank for an Mbu.

I have heard South American puffers have had good success with kribs. Anyone have any experience or insight to share?

I don't mind some experimenting and hit and miss, just would like to start somewhere with some strategy!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a search on General Aquaria for puffers...from my reading on this site only, Members have not had a lot of long-term success.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Puffers, are not as easy as it sounds. Items like calcium bars / shells need to be provided for the "beak" to be worn down as this is forever growing. In the event this is not the case you will need to dose the tank to retrieve the fish in a state that the fish is not capable of inflating outside of the water, which is highly dangerous for a puffer.

Please also note puffers are one of the most intelligent fresh water fish available and very inept / avid ambush hunters.

They do not contain scales, which makes them particularly sensitive to ammonia and will not be able to out-swim the aggressive / excitable feeding habits of the African Cichlid's

*Not Recommended*


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

I tried it for awhile with my fig 8 puffer. They harassed him and beat him till he lived in the top corner within two weeks. He now lives in my mixed community, and does fine. They just are not that tough to put with africans. I never dose him with sedative to net him, he doesn't just puff up that easy.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

sickwithcichlids said:


> I tried it for awhile with my fig 8 puffer. They harassed him and beat him till he lived in the top corner within two weeks. He now lives in my mixed community, and does fine. They just are not that tough to put with africans. I never dose him with sedative to net him, he doesn't just puff up that easy.


Never-the-less the above still answers his question


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry I offended you, i was just trying to give the op more experience to pull from Its always good to have more than one opinion or response.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

sickwithcichlids said:


> sorry I offended you, i was just trying to give the op more experience to pull from Its always good to have more than one opinion or response.


It's good to have more than one reference, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

As I haven't stocked my tank, I was thinking of trying 2-3 south American puffers along with whatever cichlids might give them a chance. Was thinking non-Africans. Maybe some fire mouths and kribs?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

sickwithcichlids said:


> sorry I offended you, i was just trying to give the op more experience to pull from Its always good to have more than one opinion or response.


Sorry!~ I think there is some confusion. I appreciated your response - thank you for replying to this thread. Personally I thought your reply only strengthened this might not be a good idea.


----------

